# how can i get a "pet" (wifes dog) birdie?



## Guest (Oct 24, 2016)

Have a 2yo lab, smart but no interest in birds. my old guy is on the slide and I need to get this pup interested in pheasants. She has all the things I like in a lab, smart, affectionate, curious. But the light has not come on for finding or wanting to hunt and retrieve pheasants. helpful suggestions appreciated.

dun


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Take the pup out hunting with the older dog. The pup might see how fun it is and start picking up on it.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Ive had nothing but great Springers over there years, but I once had a Springer like that. No hunting, flushing or retrieving instinct whatsoever. All she would do was walk behind you, and didn't seem to even be smart e3nough to stop walking when I stoppe3de. Shed plod on and hit your legs, every time! For the heck of it my kids once counted this failure to stop and she walked into me 30+ times before we put her in the kennel. We ultimately found a good non hunting home for her.
A friend had a 
Golden 
Retriever with absolutely zero hunting instinct, but was a great family dog. Another friend had an English Cocker out of great parents that simply couldn't be taught anything, despite being trained 4 months by a nationally famous trainer. 
I think sometimes the inbred hiun ting instinct is simply not present. Maybe th dog had a bad toss of genetics or4 hypoxia at birth or something. Or like some humans, some are unlucky and their intelligence is way over on the left end of the normal probability curve! 
Good luck. Try BL hunters suggestion though I suspect you already have. Keep at it, your pup might just be mthe dog equivalent of a late bloomer.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I would probably try to get some pheasants clip their wings and let the dog chase them, if it does encourage it. You might be able to awaken its prey drive.


----------

